# Recommend me some Anime :D



## Oguz286 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well the topictitle says it all. I want to watch some good anime but since there are 12482398427192839738429 anime movies and series, it's a bit hard to find a good one. Any good recommendations?

Tnx


----------



## Awakened Sleeper (Aug 31, 2006)

I used to watch anime a few years back. I'd dismissed them out of hand for years until my mates FORCED me to sit and watch Akira which completely changed my opinion on the genre.


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

^Akira. 

I also recommend "Ninja Scroll" (American title. The Japanese title is "Juubei Ninpuuchou."


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 31, 2006)

What type of movies do you normally watch? Might be easier to give recommendations outside the "you've got to see _____" ones.

I would say Macross Plus is up there with Akira and Ghost In The Shell in that camp..


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

^Good point. Saying "recommend me some anime" is just like saying "recommend me some movies." 

Like, "Snow White" is a pretty famous anime. "Beauty And The Beast" is a pretty famous anime, too. They both are considered pretty good. "The Simpsons" and "Family guy" are pretty funny animes.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 31, 2006)

watch, hellsing, berserk, basilisk, bleach, macross, samurai deeper kyo, tshingetsutan tsukihime.


----------



## Oguz286 (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendation so far and you're right, i have to tell what i normally watch and what i'm into.

So far i've seen Gundam Wing (and Endless Waltz), Love Hina , Ghost in the Shell (both movies and series). And i liked them all, so maybe that will give you guys an idea of what i like.


----------



## XEN (Aug 31, 2006)

My wife and I like Spirited Away, Blood: The last Vampire, Vampire Princess Miyu, Perfect Blue, Millennium Actress, Witch Hunter Robin, Venus Wars, Blue Submarine no. 6, etc... There are several we like.


----------



## Toshiro (Aug 31, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation so far and you're right, i have to tell what i normally watch and what i'm into.
> 
> So far i've seen Gundam Wing (and Endless Waltz), Love Hina , Ghost in the Shell (both movies and series). And i liked them all, so maybe that will give you guys an idea of what i like.



Okay, quick genre ideas, off the top of my head....

Mech-type stuff:
Patlabor
Brain Powered
Escaflowne

Comedy:
Ranma 1/2
Maison Ikkoku
Kimagure Orange Road
Oh My Goddess!
El Hazard
Tenchi Muyo

Fantasy/RPG:
The Record Of Lodoss Wars(the OAV rivals classical fanstay writing, IMO)
The Slayers(silly, but fun as hell)
Magic Knights Rayearth(TV is girly, OAV is a bit darker)

Futuristic, Scifi, Cyber-punk, etc:
Armitage III
BubbleGum Crisis(I prefer the original "2032" to the 2040 remake)
Appleseed
Cowboy Bebop
Iria: Zeiram the Animation
Gunbuster

Other:
Noir
Saber Marrionette J

Okay, that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## Oguz286 (Aug 31, 2006)

Uhm yes... That's an extensive list you all gave me. I think it will take quite some time before i'm finished with these. Thanks a bunch y'all, +rep for you


----------



## Mykie (Aug 31, 2006)

Adult Swim


----------



## Naren (Aug 31, 2006)

^That's some good stuff there.

For some good drama/action stuff, I really like "Cowboy Bebop" and "Samurai Champloo." Stuff by "Madhouse" is usually really good. There are some others that I want to recommend but aren't translated into English (or any other European language), so I'll refrain.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 31, 2006)

You are required to watch *Macross Zero*, it's consistent badassness and cool story make it awesome \m/

Like Toshiro said, *Tenchi Muyo!* is awesome, I also like the alternate story lines of the series too.

*Full Metal Alchemist* is good and the English dubs are actually pretty decent. 

I haven't finished it, but my friend swears by *Scrapped Princess*

I actually found *Digimon* to be enjoyable (the last two series released...) and *Zoids* was cool too.

*Escaflowne* is good...*Wolf's Rain* is interesting and *Rurouni Kenshin/Samurai X* OVA is good...the series is kind of cheesy.

*Metropolis is a great movie imo, I love it.*


I have waaay more anime but more for hardcore addict/I don't know/think you'd like it 


But.

One of the most badass series ever is *Guyver* it just rules.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 31, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^Akira.
> 
> I also recommend "Ninja Scroll" (American title. The Japanese title is "Juubei Ninpuuchou."




Best. Anime. Ever.

Exactly what I was going to say when I opened the thread.


----------



## Adam (Aug 31, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> watch, *hellsing, berserk*, basilisk, bleach, macross, samurai deeper kyo, tshingetsutan tsukihime.



Hell yeah


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Aug 31, 2006)

also elfen lied is great but don't watch it if u got a weak stomach, its quite possibly the bloodiest i've seen in a while, at least since the days of wicked city and the original ninja scroll movies.

full metal alchemist is good but it got all lame by the end.

if u like the comedy anime u can't miss school rumble, which to me is the best comedy anime out right now. also don't miss out on full metal panic,, the first season, fumoffu and the second raid cause they got everything u could want, great story, awesome fights, mechs and comedy.

oh and the Berserk Manga is a million times better than the anime cause its soooo long and has sooo much depth to it, not to mention that kintaro miura's artwork is some of the best, sucks that a chapter comes out ony like every month.


----------



## Oguz286 (Aug 31, 2006)

I think i'll like 99% of the anime you recommended me, since i love anime in general. Those examples i gave you are the series i watched every episode of it. I think i'll start with akira and grow from there 

Thanks a bunch, i REALLY appriciate it!


----------



## DelfinoPie (Aug 31, 2006)

Berserk is amazing...and the outtakes are hilarious.


----------



## Kotex (Oct 2, 2006)

Outlaw star and Gundam: 8th MS team. Short, but good.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 2, 2006)

Vampire Hunter D
Urusokidoji (only the first film though)
Howl's Moving Castle
Vampire Princess Miyu


----------



## Mr. S (Oct 2, 2006)

is it me or has no one suggested Neon Genesis Evangelion? fantastic series that weirded me me out when i was working nights, its realy well writen and i like all the mythollogy behind it as well, the movie is good too


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 2, 2006)

Personally, I would suggest:

Just about all the Studio Ghibli movies, like Spirited Away, Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke, Nausicaa Of The Valley Of Wind, My Neighbor Totoro, The Cat Returns, Pom Poko, Grave Of The Fireflies, Laputa: Castle In The Sky and Porco Rosso. Some non-Ghibli films I'd recommend are Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust, Metropolis, Steamboy, and although it isn't animated, Casshern plays out very much like a live-action Anime, so I thought I'd toss that in there.

As for some Anime in series form: Fullmetal Alchemist, Samurai Champloo, Cowboy Bebop, Trigun, Hellsing, Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex, and Berserk, which I have to agree isn't as good as the Manga, but still worth a watch.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Oct 3, 2006)

DelfinoPie said:


> Berserk is amazing...and the outtakes are hilarious.



outtakes? i guess u're watching the shitty dubbed DVDs. i don't know about the rest of you but i rather watch my anime with good subtitles than torture myself trying to watch a good series with shitty english dubs, talk about a bunch of shitty actors, they're not even voice actors, u can recognize em series after fuckin series, thats not voice acting! they don't even try to put any sort of emotion into it, ugh! and i really hate stupid people who say they watch it dubbed because they're too lazy to read the subs and can't keep up, i mean how fuckin stupid do u have to be to not be able to follow a sub and enjoy the video at the same time?


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow i see you guys have come up with even more anime! 

Well i watched Akira, which was eh... weird. Ninja Scroll kicks major ass! Macross Plus OVA is also excellent! I think i have to make a list of all the anime you recommend me and the ones i have watched. I think i'll be webdevving and making a database 

Thanks a bunch everyone!


----------



## Chris (Oct 3, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^Akira.
> 
> I also recommend "Ninja Scroll" (American title. The Japanese title is "Juubei Ninpuuchou."



I don't even like Anime and I agree w/this post. Akira and Ninja Scroll kick ass.

"Maybe I'll let you live just a little bit longer."


----------



## Naren (Oct 3, 2006)

Chris said:


> I don't even like Anime and I agree w/this post. Akira and Ninja Scroll kick ass.
> 
> "Maybe I'll let you live just a little bit longer."



Ha ha. I knew you'd agree.  There are a few animations in the same vein that I would like to recommend (i.e. extremely violent, gory, and incredibly interesting animations with lots of ultra cool badass characters), but aren't translated into English (and thus not available in the US).


----------



## Seedawakener (Oct 3, 2006)

Pokemon, dragonball, sailormoon and digimon.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2006)

they need to make an anime for Samurai Executioner/Kubikiri Asa, and Blade of the Immortal, if they havent already. if they have, i need to see both.


----------



## Nic (Oct 3, 2006)

Mr. S said:


> is it me or has no one suggested Neon Genesis Evangelion? fantastic series that weirded me me out when i was working nights, its realy well writen and i like all the mythollogy behind it as well, the movie is good too



Evangelion is great. I watch it through once a year. If you want funny, check out Excel Saga. I actually fell out of my chair with laughter at the sheer stupidity of this show, its brilirant. On a similar note, if you like kung fu, they are digitally remastering a lot of the old Shaw Brothers movies.
Avenging Eagle and 10 Tigers of Kwang Tung (I think I spelled that right) are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 5, 2006)

well it wont be a original idea...

DragonBall Z


----------



## Volsung (Oct 6, 2006)

Most of what everyone mentioned is pretty good/amazing. 

The majority of good japanamation (or anime as everyone says) comes from mid 80s-late 90s. Alot of this newer stuff just doesn't compare to the older movies, OVAs, etc. (but that's me talkin'). 

And as far as Akira, GREAT movie. But, if ya can, try to get a hold of/watch the 94' english dub (with Cam Clarke). The new version just doesn't cut it. Of cource, it's supposed to be more accuratly translated, but new voice cast & digital mix just degrades it. It was a damn sin to re-dub that movie.


----------



## Naren (Oct 6, 2006)

^I disagree. Do not watch any English dub of Akira. There are famous high-class very skilled voice actors on the Japanese one and no-named no-skilled English "voice actors" (I don't consider them real voice actors) on the English one. The English one is a joke, a mockery of the original. (I haven't heard the new one. I did hear the original English dub at a friend's house a long time ago (I've seen the Japanese one at least 8 times by now in many different places)). So, if the new one is ever WORSE than the old one, then it must be REALLY bad...

[action=Naren]is not a fan of any dubbing, regardless of whether it is the crap on Hong Kong action films or the nonsense pawned off for European films, but the dubbing on Japanese animation wins the award for worst dubbing in the world (and clearly shows why Japanese films are never dubbed and are always subtitled. Dubbing could turn one of the best drama movies of the year into a laugh-out-loud comedy).[/action]


----------



## Volsung (Oct 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^I disagree. Do not watch any English dub of Akira. There are famous high-class very skilled voice actors on the Japanese one and no-named no-skilled English "voice actors" (I don't consider them real voice actors) on the English one. The English one is a joke, a mockery of the original. (I haven't heard the new one. I did hear the original English dub at a friend's house a long time ago (I've seen the Japanese one at least 8 times by now in many different places)). So, if the new one is ever WORSE than the old one, then it must be REALLY bad...



I have yet to see the original japanese dub version. The only copy of Akira I have is an old 1994 VHS (which now I prey will last forever). I REFUSE to buy a DVD w/ the new english version, so it'll be a while till I see it. 

I guess this just proves the saying "no school like the old school" to be true. 


Anyway...Oguz286, choose what ya want.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Oct 6, 2006)

VEGETATHEPUPPET said:


> well it wont be a original idea...
> 
> DragonBall Z



ugh, i can't stand DBZ anymore, back in 90-91 (not sure when it came out) it was great because i was just a kid who didn't know anything about plot development or characters, but 16years later u realize what a steaming pile of crap that series is, the original dragonball is a much better series. and if we're talkin old series, the original robotech simply is unmatched as one of the best series of its time. hell that series is so good i'll watch it dubbed in any language and i'd still enjoy it (dunno if any of u speak spanish but the mexican dubs are waaaaay better than any english dubs btw)


----------



## Toshiro (Oct 6, 2006)

Unfortunately, after watching fan-subs, and later the Animeigo release, of SDF: Macross, Robotech looks like garbage to me now.

Oh yeah, and the 1990's Orion Akira is on the list of "worst dubs of all time", next to The Slayers TV, they can't even say the character's names correctly.


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 6, 2006)

Holy crap, still reactions... Well, a friend of mine has bought a present for me since it's my birthday  It's Ghost of the Shell:Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig  I really have luck, because there is no shop here where you can buy anime, but he returned from Japan with this present 

Who's up for a online anime database? I'd be willing to put something like that together, so other people who love anime can use the database to browse for good anime


----------



## Naren (Oct 6, 2006)

^There already is an online japanimation database. In fact, there are probably thousands of them online.


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^There already is an online japanimation database. In fact, there are probably thousands of them online.



Hmm i actually meant a database for ss.org, but it seems that's not necessary


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oguz286 said:


> Holy crap, still reactions... Well, a friend of mine has bought a present for me since it's my birthday  It's Ghost of the Shell:Stand Alone Complex 2nd Gig  I really have luck, because there is no shop here where you can buy anime, but he returned from Japan with this present
> 
> Who's up for a online anime database? I'd be willing to put something like that together, so other people who love anime can use the database to browse for good anime




man u should go and get the LMF fansubs of the ghost in the shell series, they include alot of notes on history and background of events that are quoted throughout the series which really complete the series for me, not to mention that the dubs are so horribly done and the subs on the DVDs are pretty nasty in that horrible yellow font and badly written.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 6, 2006)

Naren said:


> ^There already is an online japanimation database. In fact, there are probably thousands of them online.


anidb.info a good site \m/


----------



## Oguz286 (Oct 6, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> man u should go and get the LMF fansubs of the ghost in the shell series, they include alot of notes on history and background of events that are quoted throughout the series which really complete the series for me, not to mention that the dubs are so horribly done and the subs on the DVDs are pretty nasty in that horrible yellow font and badly written.



I've got those fansubs done by the laughing man, but it's damn shame he didnt do the last episode  Ah well, you cant have everything...


----------

